# [SOLVED] Codename Panzers Phase One



## Stevie Hoops

Hi there, i'm having a problem with Codename Panzers Phase One, the installation seems to have completed ok, and i have swapped the run file with one that is vista compatible (which they tell you to do on their website). But everytime i start the game i get this message.









I have tried running it in xp compatibilty mode, tried reinstalling, nothing seems to work!

Please help me out someone.

Many Thanks


----------



## Stevie Hoops

*Re: Codename Panzers Phase One*

Its ok i fixed it!


----------



## richard-76

Stevie Hoops said:


> Hi there, i'm having a problem with Codename Panzers Phase One, the installation seems to have completed ok, and i have swapped the run file with one that is vista compatible (which they tell you to do on their website). But everytime i start the game i get this message.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried running it in xp compatibilty mode, tried reinstalling, nothing seems to work!
> 
> Please help me out someone.
> 
> Many Thanks


hey i just bought the game ,having the same problem as you,i am from holland by the way,how did you fixed it???


----------



## Stevie Hoops

Hey, download and install the 1.10 patch first, then copy the vista compatible run file over the original, its important to install the 1.10 first.


----------



## Xpose

Stevie Hoops said:


> Hey, download and install the 1.10 patch first, then copy the vista compatible run file over the original, its important to install the 1.10 first.


Hey, i got the same problem i think when i try to run the game i get do u wanna reboot computer now? again again and again. i got windows 7 64bit operating system.

can u explain more spesific how did u get it to work?


----------



## -WOLF-

Xpose said:


> Hey, i got the same problem i think when i try to run the game i get do u wanna reboot computer now? again again and again. i got windows 7 64bit operating system.
> 
> can u explain more spesific how did u get it to work?


Install this


----------

